# NY Mud Bog Pics



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

Here is a few pics from the mud bog at Clinton Corners, NY It was a crazy trip. 42 Hours awake from friday morning to saturday night. We worked 16 hours on friday getting the bikes ready then headed out at 2 am saturday morning for a 5 hour drive. We were exhausted but we had a great time. The hard work and long hours paid off though. We took home three 1st place trophies with the cats!! 

-Marty

http://www.mudtechinc.com/22.html


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

congrats on the wins! :rockn:


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks Jon!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

great job so i take it, it is getting warmer back up there now


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

Yeah its really starting to get nice out up here. Here's some videos from the mud bog.

http://www.youtube.com/user/MTImodquad

-Marty


----------



## RidinNY (May 11, 2009)

Hey guys.. remember me on the green XP 850 w the home made lift and 30" Mudzillas

What was your fastest time for the day up there? Just curious cause I left after the first round of competition. Wondering if I might have been avle to snatch one of those trophys as well.


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey man, Welcome to the forum!!! You should have stuck around. The 2nd runs were fun! The pit got really good. I think Nick's fastest time on the Tcat was 29 seconds. I was running like 39 on the 550 w/ 6" lift. 

-Marty


----------



## RidinNY (May 11, 2009)

Wow.. thats great. I had the Tcat beat after round one with a 34sec. Glad to see he got it down to a 29 though. Great meeting you guys, really cool machines you have there. I will have to get my crew up to your area sometime to ride w all of you.


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks man, Yeah you should have stuck around. We'll def have to hook up and ride sometime.

-Marty


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice pics and videos.


----------

